# Brother MFC 240C Init unable 51



## PC_user (Oct 5, 2004)

I am getting error 'init unable 51' on power up. The print head is all the way to the right side of the printer (looking from the front). Service support from Brother support site suggest me to take it in for service. A new printer with the same capability will probably cost just slightly more than the servcie charge. I like to see if I can do somethign about it in stead of just putting it out to the waste. 
Does anyone has any idea what init unable 51 really means.Is it the problem with the print or the scanner ? If only part of it is broken , can I use the other functions ? (for example the print function if the scanner is broken , or just the scanner if the problem is with print).


----------

